# Good, Bad and Ugly



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting array of wildlife around and about the house in Ourique

The good

Red Kites
Black winged Kites
Hobby
Kestrels and others

The Bad
One Banded Centipede the one to avoid, sleeping on bedroom floor mat!!!
Wolf Spider in kitchen!
seems excessive for one day -I guess the rains woke em up

The Ugly (but not to me as an Avian Photographer)
100 Griffon Vultures all around the plot like the Battle of Britain llol

Anyone else seeing the nastier ones, have my son and kids moving here next Monday. I dont mind any creatures but they might freak!

Rich


----------

